# [HELP]google music database deletion?



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I need to clean some space and some of these songs that the google music app make available offline weren't even ones i care about. Can anybody tell me what to delete, i searched the sdcard with no solution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

Try /sdcard/Android/data/com.google.android.music/cache/music ...


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

seemed to have half worked or something. Some of my online music shows up still in offline only mode


----------

